# السلامة الجوية



## احمد ابو جلال (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعريف بالسلامة الجوية
ولي الطيران المدني اهتماما بالغاً بالسلامة الجوية باعتبارها أهم محاور صناعة النقل الجوي ، ويمتد مفهوم السلامة الجوية نظاماً ومنظومة ليغطي مجالات العمل شاملاً العاملين والأدوات والآليات إلا أن مفهوم سلامة المطارات يركز علي الجانب الجوي دون إغفال لأهمية الجانب الأرضي ، ويأتي مفهوم السلامة المهنية ليكون أكثر تركيزاً علي الجانب الأرضي دون إغفال لأهمية الجانب الجوي.

لذا فان مفهوم وادوات واليات السلامة الجوية والمهنية يمكن اعتباره مفهوما واحدا للرعاية والعناية بالإنسان ؛ الا ان كلا منهما يتبعا طرقا تتوازي احيانا و تلتقي احيانا اخري في شبكة من العلاقات المتداخلة و المترابطة تعطي فرصا لمزيد من التنسيق والتعاون دون تعارض أو اختلاف في توافق وتكامل، يمتد ليشمل عناصر صناعة النقل الجوي وقطاعاته وانشطته التي تتعلق بالمسافرين والعاملين وبيئات العمل في الطائرات والمطارات أو في ورش الصيانة والصناعات والمكاتب والقاعات و المشروعات .

ويمتد ذلك ايضا لتكثيف الرعاية و العناية بالصحة والتدريب والسلامة والجودة والبيئة والامن والدفاع المدني والاطفاء وخطط الطوارئ والخدمات الاجتماعية والثقافية نحو تعزيز السلامة ...

السلامة الجوية
واكب تطور صناعة النقل الجوي ، تقدما وتطورا تقنيا واداريا مصحوبا بتطور كبير في ادارة المخاطر مما ادي الي تحسنا مشهودا في معدلات السلامة ، ويرجع اهتمام صناعة النقل الجوي بسلامة الطيران الي امران هامان اولهما قيمة الانسان وهو الاهم والاغلي ، و ثانيهما تكاليف الحوادث والوقائع ، وذلك أنه رغم التغطية التأمينة لكافة الحوادث والاخطار ، الا ان تداعيات اهتزاز الثقة تظل دون حدود ، اذ انها تضرب بشدة في رصيد الانجازات لدي الرأي العام ، وتظل التداعيات لدورة زمنية طويلة محققة خسائر كبيرة قد تطيح بشركات طيران وادارات ومديرين.

وتعمل صناعة النقل الجوي ومكوناتها من شركات طيران ومطارات ... تحت مظلة من معايير السلامة القياسبة الدولية التي تشمل الجانبين الجوي والارضي للمطارات ؛ الجانب الجوي من ممرات لهبوط واقلاع الطائرات و... والجانب الارضي من صالات سفر و وصول الركاب والبضائع والبريد . وايضا مجالات التشغيل والصيانة و التصميم والجودة والسلامة والبيئة سواء ما يطلق عليه البيئة بمفهومها الخارجي العالمي أو الوطني ، والداخلي الوظيفي أو المهني.
ويشمل الاهتمام ببيئة العمل اهتماما والتزاما باشتراطات سلامة وامان مواقع العمل مثل مهبط الطائرات والصالات والقاعات والمكاتب والمراكز والمخازن والمحال والورش و ... وهذا الاهتمام مرده اهتمام اكبر بمحور العمل والتشغيل الا وهو الانسان في كل المواقع الوظيفية والمهنية بما يحافظ علي صحته ويوفر لمنظومة العمل اعلي درجات الاداء والعطاء ، ويؤدي الي خفض الحوادث والوقائع الي اقل المعدلات بما يحافظ علي سمة وسمعة النقل الجوي باعتباره اكثر وسائل النقل جاذبية امنا وسلامة .

وتملك صناعة النقل الجوي رصيدا متميزا للسلامة فبافتراض لو ان هناك مسافراً يسافر جواً كل يوم فانه ليس متوقعا ان يلتقي بحادثة جوية قبل 30 ألف سنة ، و تبعا لأحد المعايير التأمين ضد الحوادث وهو عدد الوفيات لكل مليار كيلومتر يأتي النقل الجوي في المرتبة الاولي بعدد 0.05 ، ثم الباصات 0.4 ، ثم السكك الحديدية 0.6 ...

وطبقا لاحصائيات المجلس العالمي للمطارات aci لعام 2008 ؛ يبلغ حجم الحركة الجوية العالمية 4.874 مليار راكب وعدد رحلات الطيران 77 مليون رحلة أسفرت عن طبقا لاحصائيات الاتحاد الدولي للنقل الجوي (iata) عدد 109 حادث طيران وعدد 502 وفاة بمعدل واحد لكل 1.9 مليون رحلة ، ونظرا لأن مايزيد عن 70 % من من حوادث الطيران تأتي نتيجة العوامل البشرية ؛ لذا يأتي الاهتمام بالعوامل البشرية باعتباره محورا لتعزيز السلامة بما يتضمنه من مؤثرات من مواصفات طبيعية ونفسية وسلوكية وثقافية وخبرة وظروف تشغيل .

برامج الايكاو للسلامة الجوية
أحد اهم اهداف منظمة الطيران المدنيالدولي 'الايكاو' هو تعزيز سلامة الطيران المدني ، تفعيلاً لاتفاقية شيكاغو للطيرانالمدني عام 1944 التي هي بمثابة دستور الطيران المدني ، والتي تضم في عضويتها 189دولة ، ومصر عضو مؤسس لها ... وتعتبر ملاحق و وثائق اتفاقية شيكاغو بصيغتهاالإلزامية و توصياتها روافد أساسية لتعزيز سلامة الطيران المدني والتي انبثق عنهابرامج دولية لتدقيق السلامة الجوية.

وليس حصريا ، فمن أهم الملاحق المعنيةبالسلامة كل من :
- الملحق رقم 1 (ترخيص العاملين) الذي يؤكد علي التأهيل والاجازةالمهنية للعاملين في مجال الطيران .
- والملحق رقم 6 (عمليات الطائرات ) يتطلب انشاءبرنامج للوقاية من الحوادث وسلامة الطيران
- والملحق رقم 11 (خدمات الحركة الجوية ) يتطلب انشاء برنامج لادارة سلامة خدمات الحركة الجوية
- والملحق رقم 13 (تحقيقالحوادث) يتطلب اجراء تحقيق وتحليل للحوادث والوقائع وتبادل معلومات السلامة
- والملحق رقم 14 (المطارات) يشمل تفصيل لتصميم وتشغيل المطارات وتفعيل نظام ادارةالسلامة الجوية
وكذلك وثائق التدريب والتدقيق رقم 9376 ( برنامج التدريب علي نقل البضائع الخطرة) ، رقم 9760 (دليل الاتصالات الجوية) ، رقم 9683 (دليل تدريب العوامل البشرية) ، رقم 9735 (دليل تدقيق السلامة) ، رقم 9806 (الدليل الارشادي للعوامل البشرية لتدقيق السلامة) ، رقم 9756 (دليل تحقيق حوادث و وقائع الطائرات) ، رقم 7192 (تدريب سلامة طاقم الطائرة).
وفي عام 1995 اصدرت الايكاو الوثيقة رقم 9422 باسم (الوقاية من وقوع الحوادث) ، وهي تقع في 360 صفحة وتضم عشرون فصلا تتناول مسئوليات وبرامج الوقاية من الحوادث ، و مفهوم السلامة وإدارة المخاطر وتقارير الوقائع ، وتحليل بيانات رحلات الطيران ، والتفتيش علي سلامة شركات الطيران ، وادارة المعلومات وتحليل ودراسة واستطلاع نتائج السلامة ، وتبادل المعلومات والتفتيش علي اجراءات الوقاية من الحوادث في شركات الطيران والمطارات والطائرات ومراكز المراقبة الجوية ومحطات و ورش الصيانة ، واعداد وتفعيل خطط الطوارئ ، واختص الفصل التاسع عشر ببرامج واجراءات ونظم السلامة والوقاية من الحودث في المطارات .

ومع توقع تنامي الحركة الجوية تزداد مسئولية مجتمع الطيران المدني لخفض الحوادث والوقائع ، وذلك باتباع الاجراءات الوقائية من خلال اطر قانونية وتنظيمية واجرائية ؛ تتجاوز المفاهيم والاساليب التقليدية التي تعتمد علي طرق رد الفعل ، وتحرص صناعة النقل الجوي علي تعزيز نظم ادارة السلامة ، ونشر ثقافة السلامة ، وتشجيع الاتصالات وتبادل الخبرات ، واتباع اجراءات تشغيل قياسية ، وتعزيز بيئة الابلاغ التطوعي ، وانشاء نظم جمع وتحليل بيانات الطيران ، وتدقيق سلامة عمليات شركات الطيران ، واتباع الاساليب العلمية في ادارة المخاطر ، ودراسة اسباب ونتائج الحوادث والوقائع ، وتوفير برامج تدريب شاملة ومتضمنة دور واهمية العوامل البشرية.

وتقوم الايكاو بالتعاون والتنسيق لتعزيز السلامة الجوية مع الدول والمنظمات والاتحادات وعلي سبيل المثال و ليس حصرا : سلطات الطيران المدني ، ومصنعي ومشغلي الطائرات ، والاتحاد الدولي للنقل الجوي ، والمجلس العالمي للمطارات ...

ونظرا لاهتمام مجموعة البنك الدولي IFC بمشروعات المطارات ؛ فقد اصدرت المجموعة في 30 ابريل 2007 مرجعا فنيا للبيئة والصحة والسلامة المهنية لمشروعات المطارات التي يمولها أو يشارك فيها البنك أو أعضائه ، اشار فيه الي اهمية السلامة المهنية ، و تري المجموعة انه يجب ان تتضمن السلامة المهنية في المفهوم الواسع لنظام ادارة السلامة بالمطارات تماشيا مع ما جاء بوثيقة الايكاو رقم 9422 للوقاية من وقوع الحوادث .

واشارت وثيقة مجموعة البنك الي الموضوعات التي تتعلق بالصحة والسلامة المهنية بالمطارات مثل مخاطر الضوضاء والمخاطر الفيزيائية والكيماوية والبيولوجية والاشعاعية ، وأكدت الوثيقة علي اهمية اعتماد برامج للوقاية والسيطرة علي هذه المخاطر ، والي انشاء استراتيجيات لادارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية تراعي ابعاد وعلاقات العمل مع كافة الاطراف وبخاصة شركات الطيران وموردي الخدمات الارضية .*


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (5 ديسمبر 2010)

برامج السلامة المهنية الدولية
تأسست منظمة العمل الدولية في21ابريل عام 1919 ومقرها مدينة جنيف في سويسرا ، ووقعت مذكرة تفاهم مع منظمةالطيران المدني الدولي ( الايكاو ) منذ عام 1953 ، وحازت جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1969، ولها هيكل ثلاثي فريد في نوعه يجعل جميع القرارات التي تتخذها هيئاتها قراراتتُمثّل وجهات نظر أصحاب الأعمال والعمال والحكومات، وتعتمد على ركيزة دستوريةأساسية وهي أن السلام العادل والدائم لا يمكن أن يتحقق ألا إذا استند على العدالةالاجتماعية. 

وتقوم بتشكّيل السياسات والبرامج للنهوض بحقوق الإنسانالأساسية وتحسين أحوال العمل والمعيشة وزيادة فرص العمالة.وارساء معايير دولية فيهذه الميادين ورصد تنفيذها محليا.والاضطلاع ببرناج واسع للتعاون التقني لمساعدةالبلدان على وضع سياساتها موضع التطبيق الفعال. وقامت بتحديد الكثير من العلاماتالمميزة للمجتمع الصناعي مثل تحديد ساعات العمل في ثماني ساعات، وسياسات الاستخداموالسلامة والصحة المهنية في مكان العمل والعلاقات الصناعية السليمة. 

وفي احتفال منظمة العمل في الحادي والعشرين من شهر ابريل عام 2009 بالذكري السنويةالتسعين لتأسيسها؛ رفعت المنظمة شعار: ' تسعون عاما من العمل من أجل تحقيق العدالةالاجتماعية ' ، وقد انشأت المنظمة في عام 1959 المركز الدولي لمعلومات السلامةوالصحة المهنية cic ، و يحتفل العالم في الثامن والعشرين من شهر ابريل من كل عام باليوم العالمي للصحة والسلامة المهنية. و جاء احتفال هذا العام تحت شعار 'الصحةوالحياة في العمل حق انساني أساسي'. 

ويقول خوان سومافيا المديرالعام لمنظمةالعمل الدولية : 'أن علي جميع من يهمهم الأمر أن يكونوا يقظين فلا يسمحوا للتدابيرالتي تتخذ للتكيف والانتعاش الاقتصادي بأن تتبع الطرق التي يمكن من أن تحط من مكانةالعامل و إنسانيته، أو تؤدي إلي تهديد حياته في مكان العمل' . 
وتقول الدكتورةسميرة التويجري مدير إدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية والبيئة بمنظمة العمل الدولية​: 'إن ما تسعى المنظمة إلى ترويجه هو ثقافة الصحة والسلامة كي تكون على مستوى أماكن العمل، وإعطاء الناس الحافز والتشجيع فيما يتعلق بالصحة والسلامة المهنية وأن يكونوا مسئولين عن سلامتهم إضافة إلى مسئولية الحكومات وأصحاب العمل'. 

ويوجد حسب تقديرات منظمة العمل الدولية حوالي 2.3 مليون رجل وامرأة يموتون سنويا بسبب له علاقة بالعمل, سواء كان هذا السبب حوادث أو أمراض ، ويوجد 160 مليون شخص في العالم يعانون من أمراض مرافقة للعمل. وتؤدي هذه الأمراض، في ثلث الحالات، إلى ضياع أربعة أيام عمل أو أكثر في كل حالة.أما حوادث العمل على مستوى العالم، المميت منها وغير المميت، فتقدر بنحو 270 مليون حادث سنوياً.


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (5 ديسمبر 2010)

سوف نبدأ ان شاء الله هنا بوضع معلومات هامة عن الموضوع ونسأل الله التوفيق من عنده فى صياغة الموضوع قدر الامكان .

اولا : تعار يف عامة 

الايـكــــاو : منظمة الطيران المدني الدولي. 
اتفاقية شيكاغو : اتفاقية الطيران المدني الدولي الموقعة في شيكاغو في 7 كانون الأول سنة 1944، والمصدقة قانوناً 
ملاحق اتفاقية شيكاغو : هي الملاحق لاتفاقية شيكاغو المقررة والصادرة عن مجلس منظمة الطيران المدني الدولي والتي تتضمن القواعد القياسية وأساليب العمل الموصى بها . 
مركبة هوائية (طائرة):  أي آلة باستطاعتها أن تستمد بقاءها في الجو من ردود فعل الهواء ، غير المنعكسة عن سطح الأرض ، وتشمل كافة المركبات الهوائية مثل الطائرات ذات الأجنحة الثابتة والطائرات العمودية والطائرات الشراعية والمناطيد والبالونات وما إلى ذلك. 
المسـتثمر/ المشـغل : شخص أو جهة اعتبارية عامة أو خاصة يعمل أو يعرض العمل في تشغيل الطائرات بشكل مباشر أو بتأجيرها للغير. 
ناقــل جـــوي : أي شخص أو جهة اعتبارية عامة أو خاصة يقوم بتشغيل خط أو خطوط جوية لنقل الركاب والبريد والبضائع أو أي منها . 
شهادة المستثمر الجوي : شهادة تخول لمستثمر ما القيام بعمليات محددة في النقل الجوي التجاري. 
الطـــائرة المدنيــة: أي طائرة مدنية مسجلة في سجل الطائرات المدنية في الدولة أو في أي دولة أخرى بهذه الصفة. 
الحركة الجوية : جميع الطائرات المحلقة في الجو أو العاملة في منطقة المناورات بالمطار. 
المطــــار: مساحة محددة على سطح الأرض أو الماء ، بما فيها من مبان ومنشآت ومعدات مخصصة كلياً أو جزئياً لاستعمال الطائرات عند وصولها أو مغادرتها أو أثناء تحركها على السطح. 
مطـار دولـي : مطار تعينه المؤسسة في إقليم الدولة لدخول وخروج الحركة الجوية الدولية وتتخذ فيه الإجراءات المتعلقة بالجمارك والهجرة والصحة العامة والحجر الصحي (بما فيه حجر الحيوانات والنباتات) وغيرها من الإجراءات المشابهة. 
منطقة المناورات بالمطـــــار : ذلك الجزء من المطار المستخدم لإقلاع الطائرات وهبوطها وتحركاتها الأخرى على الممرات ، ولا يشمل ساحات وقوف الطائرات. 
منطقــة محرمــة : مجال جوي ذو أبعاد محددة يقع داخل إقليم الدولة تعلن عنه الجهات المختصة ويكون الطيران فيه محرماً. 
منطقــة مقيـــدة : مجال جوي ذو أبعاد محددة يقع داخل إقليم الدولة يقيد الطيران فيه بشروط معينة. 
منطقــة خطــرة : مجال جوي ذو أبعاد محددة يقع داخل إقليم الدولة، توجد ضمنه عمليات خطرة على الطيران في أوقات معينة ، تعلن عنه سلطة الطيران المدني. 
منطقة مقيدة(في المطار): منطقة محددة في المطار، لا يسمح بالدخول إليها والتجوال فيها إلا لمن يصرح لهم بذلك من قبل سلطة الطيران المدني. 
ترخيـص الطــيران : موافقة عامة تصدرها المؤسسة ، تتضمن أحكاماً وشروطاً تنظيمية تفصيلية ، يسمح بمقتضاها لمستثمر الطائرة أو الناقل الجوي القيام بعمليات جوية ، في إطار النشاط المحدد لذلك، خلال مدة زمنية معينة، وتحدد فيه حالات وقفه أو إلغائه
حركة المطـار : حركة الطائرات والمركبات الأرضية في منطقة المناورات بالمطار وجميع الطائرات التي تحلق في المنطقة القريبة من المطار. 
تشغيل نقل جوي تجاري: تشغيل طائرة لنقل ركاب أو بضائع أو بريد نظير مكافأة أو أجر . 
عمـــل جــوي : عملية جوية تقوم بها طائرة تُستعمل لخدمات متخصصة مثل الزراعة والبناء والتصوير والمساحة والاستطلاع والدوريات والبحث والإنقاذ والإعلان الجوي ، وما شابه ذلك. 
عملية طيران عـام : تشغيل طائرة لغرض آخر غير النقل الجوي التجاري أو الأعمال الجوية . 
البضـائع أو المواد الخطــــــرة : البضائع أو المواد التي يمكن أن تشكل خطراً على الصحة أو السلامة أو الممتلكات أو البيئة والمبينة في قائمة البضائع الخطرة في التعليمات الفنية الصادرة عن الايكاو أو المصنفة بموجب تلك التعليمات.​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (5 ديسمبر 2010)

i. منشآت الطيران المدني: وتتألف عادة منشآت سلطة الطيران المدني من : 
أ - مبنى هيئة الطيران المدني ب - المطارات 

أ. مبنى هيئة الطيران المدني: ويحتوي على الأقل على الإدارات التالية: 
1.إدارة مقاييس سلامة الطيران . 2. مدير عام هيئة الطيران المدني. 3. إدارات أخرى حسب الحاجة. 

1. إدارة مقاييس سلامة الطيران: 
تتحمل ادارة مقاييس سلامة الطيران المسؤولية الكلية عن الأنشطة المتعلقة بمراقبة السلامة في هيئة الطيران المدني , وهي الإدارة الفنية الأولى المسئولة عن تنفيذ السياسة الفنية المتعلقة بإجازات العاملين وعمليات الطيران وصلاحية الطائرات للطيران. وعليه, فهي مسئولة أيضا عن الموائمة فيما بين نظم التشغيل والتنسيق بين الأقسام المختلفة المسئولة عن تنفيذ القواعد الوطنية والدولية. 

في بعض الدول تلحق وحدة طب الطيران بقسم إجازات العاملين . ولكن بعض الدول الأخرى وجدت انه من الضروري إنشاء قسم منفصل مسئول عن طب الطيران داخل إدارة مقاييس سلامة الطيران ويعمل بالتنسيق الكبير مع قسم إجازات العاملين. 

2. مدير عام هيئة الطيران المدني
- إدارات أخرى
إجازات العاملين 
عمليات الطيران 
صلاحية الطائرات للطيران 
الفروع والأقسام حسب الطلب 
المستشار القانوني
ان الهيكل التنظيمي لهيئة الطيران المدني الوارد بيانه في الشكل ,هو هيكل عام يؤكد أهمية أنشطة الدول في مجال مراقبة السلامة, ويمكن تكييفة لكي بناسب احتياجات أي دولة . ويؤكد المثال الفروع الثلاث الرئيسية لإدارة مقاييس السلامة التي تقع داخل النطاق الحالي لبرنامج الايكاو لمراقبة السلامة الجوية, إن الهيكل التنظيمي يعتمد على حجم ومدى تعقد صناعة الطيران في الدولة. 

3.ادارات اخرى حسب الحاجة : 
إن وجود إدارات أخرى في هيئة الطيران المدني يعتمد على حجم ومدى تعقد صناعة الطيران في الدولة. 
إدارة المطار , إدارة الخدمات الجوية , إدارة الخدمات الملاحية ,,, الخ. 

ب- المطار: المطار عبارة عن مساحة محددة على سطح الأرض أو الماء ، بما فيها من مبان ومنشآت ومعدات مخصصة كلياً أو جزئياً لاستعمال الطائرات عند وصولها أو مغادرتها أو أثناء تحركها على السطح.
منشآت المطار: 
المدرج/ المهبط - الممر - ساحة وقوف الطائرات - برج المراقبة - مركز المراقبة الجوية - الأرصاد الجوية
(يجب الا تقام المعدات والمنشآت على شريط المدرج او منطقة السلامة في نهاية المدرج او على طريق خالص مما يهدد الطائرة في الجو ).

. تجهيزات الطيران المدني 
1. تجهيزات إبعاد الطائرات المعطلة 2. الإنقاذ وإطفاء الحرائق 3. أجهزة ومعدات إذابة وإزالة الثلج والجليد 4. المبينات وأجهزة الإشارة 5. مبينات اتجاه الريح 6. مبين اتجاه الهبوط 
7. مبين مصباح الإشارة

* المبينات وأجهزة الإشارة :
- مبينات اتجاه الريح . 
- مبين اتجاه الهبوط : على شكل حرف t 
- مبين مصباح الإشارة: ينبغي إن يكون قادرا على إصدار إشارات حمراء وخضراء وبيضاء .
- لوحات الإشارة ومنطقة الإشارة .
- العلامات: يجب إن تكون العلامات الأرضية على المدرج بيضاء ,وعلى الممرات ومناطق الدوران ومواقف الطائرات صفراء. 
- العلامات الأرضية لاتجاه المدرج .
- العلامات الأرضية للعتبات. 
- علامة نقطة التصويب: توضع على طرفي الاقتراب من المدرج.

* العلامات: 
- العلامات الأرضية لمواقف الطائرات. 
- خطوط السلامة في ساحات وقوف الطائرات: خطوط تحدد مسافة خلوص طرف الجناح .
- علامات التوجيه الإلزامي .
- العلامات الدالة على معلومات.

* الأنوار: 
- مجموعة أنوار الاقتراب. 
- مدارج الاقتراب غير الدقيق .
- مدارج الاقتراب الدقيق من الفئة الأولى, الثانية والثالثة .
- أنوار حافتي المدرج .
- أنوار عتبة المدرج .
- أنوار محور المدرج والممرات .
- أنوار منطقة الملامسة على المدرج .
- منارة المطار: إذا كان انخفاض مدى الرؤية يحدث مرارا, تضاريس أرضية, كثرة أنوار محيطة .
- النظم الكهربائية لتجهيزات الملاحة الجوية.

* المساعدات البصرية والملاحية / الرادار - الخدمات التشغيلية والمعدات والتركيبات في المطارات 
- تجهيزات تقليل إخطار الطيور 
- نظم توجيه ومراقبة التحركات على الأرض, تأمين وسائل اتصال مع المعدات والمركبات مع البرج , يجب تشغيل المركبات في الأماكن التالية: 
1.في منطقة المناورة حسب ما يصرح به برج المراقبة في المطار .
2.في ساحة وقوف الطائرات حسب ما تصرح به السلطة المختصة .​
IIV.تجهيزات لجنة التحقيق في حوادث الطائرات: 
- مصابيح إنارة 
- كاميرا 
- مسجل 
- وسائط نقل أرضية 
- وسيلة نقل جوية 
- وسائل اتصال خرائط 

مع تحياتي للجميع والاستفادة .
.................................................. ..................
منقول عن الاخ بمنتديات عالم الجودة
م.ابراهيم توفيق
[email protected]
المصدر : قانون منظمة الطيران المدني في الدول العربية - icao​​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (5 ديسمبر 2010)

لمزيد من الموضوعات
http://safety.forumegypt.net/montada-f74/
تحياتي
احمد جلال


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 ديسمبر 2010)

عالم الطيران والسلامة في الطيران عالم فريد
لا تترددو في اي استفسار
تحياتي
احمد جلال


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 ديسمبر 2010)

للموضوع بقية ان كان في العمر بقية


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة ويجب انا يعرفها كل مهندس طيران لنه بالفعل يمتحن فيها ويحتاجها فى حياته كثيرا


----------

